# Can't Organize Gallery



## Oatmealkitty (May 3, 2021)

When I try to organize my submissions through the "manage my submissions" page, there's no options. All I can do is select and deselect the images. I have several folders. And by the way, I can't Organize those either due to the issue. Problem is on both Desktop and Mobile.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 3, 2021)

I just did some rudimentary testing and it looks like the panel for assigning submissions to folders on the submission management page may not show up if your browser window is too narrow (in the new layout). Try temporarily changing your layout template to classic and see if that changes anything for you?


----------



## Oatmealkitty (May 3, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> I just did some rudimentary testing and it looks like the panel for assigning submissions to folders on the submission management page may not show up if your browser window is too narrow (in the new layout). Try temporarily changing your layout template to classic and see if that changes anything for you?


----------



## Oatmealkitty (May 3, 2021)

Ah yup! That worked, thanks! Wonder why they designed the new version like that.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 3, 2021)

Oatmealkitty said:


> Ah yup! That worked, thanks! Wonder why they designed the new version like that.


Probably not intentional; chances are it's a side effect of trying to get the layout working at lower screen resolutions. Definitely should be fixed, though, since it impedes site functionality - could maybe @Flamingo and/or @luffy pass it along?


----------



## Raever (May 3, 2021)

Ah yes, our resident wizard, quoting_mungo.
Giving facts and layout issue advice one post at a time.


----------

